# Not again! Jewel....



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I only had this guy for a month. He was labeled a crowntail female, so he was 8 dollars cheaper than usual. Anyway, I blame myself.

I put him in the 10g tank for about a day, since Pepper died 2 days ago. He swam around fine, but yesterday, I took him out and put him back in the 1.5g tank like usual cause he refused to swim. He swam around fine in the smaller tank, but this morning I turned out the light, and he was dead.

2 bettas in 3 days. I don't know why. I don't see anything wrong with the tank, the other fish are fine, but maybe the glowlight tetras are too much for the males?

Anyway, now Berry is in the 10g, and she's been doing great, so knock on wood!

This has turned out kinda long, so here's a summary..
Goodbye Jewel, you were a beautiful betta and unique in everyway. I'm sad you had to go, and I want you to know that I'll see you again, someday. <3


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  He was one of my favourite forum bettas.

R.I.P Jewel.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

awww! so sad! he looked so cute and pretty! RIP Jewel.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He was gorgeous.

But really CT female?? Wow epic fail on that one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know how you feel. I lost 2 within a couple of days of each other too and it's sad. Don't blame yourself! You gave those guys a good home with lots of tlc. RIP Jewel.


----------

